# Lakers Forum Slogan Vote-Off



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

For the sake of all things considered, please pick *THREE* favorites. Hopefully this creates some clear favorites instead of everything being tied at 2 or 3, etc. 

Please chose ONLY three, there is no way to limit votes. I am only limited to 20 options, so I picked what I thought were the most likely to win. Nothing personal to the ones that didn't make it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Change 'Beat L.A' to 'Be L.A.' - I'd have voted for that as it got buzz during the playoffs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"Back to Back World Champions"
Zen Masters last Stand
Travis Knight Was Here.


my 3 in no particular order


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

Late Entry....


*Lakers Basketball...*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I picked my 4 favs. So sue me.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Glad to see Say Queensbridge leading early


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

We've been through this 3 times in the last 5 years...

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/432498-board-needs-new-motto-3.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/400476-team-forum-subtitle.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/32979-vote-lakers-new-forum-description.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/30707-new-laker-forum-description.html

You guys are missing some good ones from these threads

Redemption, LA Style
Where Dynasties Happen
16 Championships and Counting
The True Hollywood Story
New Dynasty Under Way


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

"Say Queensbridge" has nothing to do with lakers. Only Artest who played here one year. CAN I TAKE OUT POINTS?????


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

onelakerfan said:


> "Say Queensbridge" has nothing to do with lakers. Only Artest who played here one year. CAN I TAKE OUT POINTS?????


Since we're getting alot of participation maybe we'll do a top three and vote once more. But otherwise, it stays for now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Still a pretty close race, let's get some more votes. 

Thanks to all that have participated


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

Just Voted!!


P.S - Please vote 4 Clipper Darrell here...thanks!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How the hell do I vote more than once??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> How the hell do I vote more than once??


You had to do it when you first voted


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Well, "Say Queensbridge," is kind of stupid for a *Laker* team motto, but if we as a group are going to vote for it, then so be it.

I like Sean's post, and in particular, "Where Dynasties Happen." Too bad we didn't have that choice again.

I posted the "Beat L.A.!" chant as a joke of course...I just love it when the Lakers stick it to teams that chant that ****.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

When I made up that slogan, "New Dynasty Under Construction" I thought is was lame but it ended up winning and lasted for like five years :bsmile: At least I was right though because we definitely constructed another dynasty.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Ringpeat and Zen Master's Last Stand got my vote.

Be LA would've been my 3rd but that wasn't an option.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like Queensbrige is the winner.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry for not checking up on this as I am in Florida. Should we go with Queensbridge, or have a vote off between that and 16 & Counting?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I say 3 way runoff with those and "Home of the champions and sadly Basel"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I'd prefer to go with 'Zen Master's Last Stand' since it didn't get votes. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> Sorry for not checking up on this as I am in Florida. Should we go with Queensbridge, or have a vote off between that and 16 & Counting?


i can't believe queensbridge is even close, it's funny and all, but it does not speak to the Lakers franchise the way others like 16 and counting do. I guess i'm getting old.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That's why I think it'd be interesting to see if the novelty had worn off and which of the three people would pick.

I think we'll just do that, and I will try to get that up tomorrow.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Where Dynasties Happen is the best of them all, but unfortunately it didn't make it in time for the poll.

Say Queensbridge doesn't speak to the Laker identity at all, but it speaks to the elation Artest gave us in games 5 and 6 against PHX, his defense against Pierce in the finals, and his output in game 7. It is somewhat the story of our last post-season, and people were still feeling the high of winning another title when they voted in the poll (myself included). I have no qualms with it being the slogan, but if it becomes the slogan, it should definitely only be up until next year's playoffs. By then we will have moved on to bigger and newer things.

If it will be a few years before the slogan switches, then it should be something that speaks to the team's history as opposed to something that helps tell the story of the past post-season.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I still think _Say Queensbridge_ is hillarious


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> I still think _Say Queensbridge_ is hillarious


 95% of the things that come out of artest mouth is funny, but nothing to do with lakers and nobody outside of LA knows what that means


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Count me as old too, "Say Queensbridge" doesn't speak to the Laker dynasty or its number of championships.

I say we do a runoff so people can come to their senses in regards to a team motto. My :twocents:.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please continue this discussion here


----------

